# Veto Pro Pac



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Well, after a long debate (1 1/2 yrs) I decided to splurge on one. I got the closed front XL. I just loaded it down with my tools, which I think it is gonna work out great. It is built like a tank, better than I thought it would.
It even comes with a 5 year warranty.

www.vetopropac.com 

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks like a great investment.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

A service guy's wet dream! I will gladly dump my current tool-bag for one of those. Finally every tool will have its own compartment (instead of only a select few and the rest I dig around for.) Maybe Mrs. Santa will bring me one this year, I've been a good boy.:santa:


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Carl, That Lil' Girl is growing. She is a cuty.

I almost went open top, but glad I didn't. The only things I don't have in my new tool bag is 3 channel locks that I don't use, basket stainer wrench set, and a t-square. I pretty much got all the tools I use often in it.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks Songdog! That is something that would save me a ton of time (and time is $$$), but I didn't know it existed.:thumbsup:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

The XXL looks awesome too, but probably a bit heavy when loaded. How do you like the XL? How much does it weigh loaded with tools?


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Song Dog said:


> I almost went open top, but glad I didn't.


Why?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Ace Hardware has something like this for $38 and it's sturdy.


http://www.acehardware.com/search/index.jsp?sr=1&kw=tool+bag&origkw=tool+bag&kwCatId=&pg=3


http://www.acehardware.com/product/...g&pg=3&parentPage=search&searchId=32868991743



Sorry, I'm cheap! :whistling2:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Dog ,

Sweet bag !! (Uh ,,,, never thought I'd say that to another guy)
Anyway ,,, I have one of the xtra tough Ridgid bags ,,,however it's getting older , starting to smell AND there are times it's just to damn big and bulky !

Let us know how this Veto works out ,,, ie:

- is it too tight inside the bag to get tools out ?
- can you carry some of the bigger stuff we need ?
- Basically ,,, is it WORTH THE $$ ?

Thanks 
Cal


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Cal said:


> Dog ,
> 
> Sweet bag !! (Uh ,,,, never thought I'd say that to another guy)
> Anyway ,,, I have one of the xtra tough Ridgid bags ,,,however it's getting older , starting to smell AND there are times it's just to damn big and bulky !
> ...


I don't own one. Have handled them. I believe it would be worth the money. 

But I defer to guys who do have them.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

I have a Husky one. I really like it, it has a bunch of pockets and I keep all the hand tools I use regularly in there with room to spare. It was $35 but after a year and a half it's starting to show it's age with pockets starting to rip though. I have probably another nine months or so out of it. They don't make it anymore, the newer style just plain sucks.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Cal, Why I didn't go with the open top is I know exactly what I would do. Load it down with junk:yes: With the closed sides, it presents itself cleaner.
I got to use it for the 1st time today, gotta learn where all my tools are at again. It was bigger than I thought even when they gave measurements. I think I will like it. Worth the money??? Do know yet but it is the best built bag, to date, that I have seen. Shoot, I was kinda surpised by the weight of it, empty.

Carl, I am also glad that I didn't get the XXL, the XL is big. The bag I had before was a Erwin that was open top and had a hidden compartment for tools that I didn't use all the time but when needed, I had them there. Only tools I don't have in the Veto is what I mentioned above. I hardly ever used them, so no big deal there. The Erwin bag with tools, weighed 49.5 lbs on a digital scale:laughing:. that is more than a 1/3 of what I weigh:laughing:. I may say, it maybe a tad less than before, if any.
The shoulder strap is a great change when I was used to a 1 1/4 strap over my shoulder with that much weight in it. The Veto is wide and cushioned. It is such a change.

BTW Cal, It is loose enought to get tools out pretty easy and you can fit a few things a little longer than hammer in the front bottom. 

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Marlin said:


> I have a Husky one. I really like it, it has a bunch of pockets and I keep all the hand tools I use regularly in there with room to spare. It was $35 but after a year and a half it's starting to show it's age with pockets starting to rip though. I have probably another nine months or so out of it. They don't make it anymore, the newer style just plain sucks.


You and me both. I got 3 good years out of mine. Went to buy a new one and like you said, it sucked. Took it back.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I ended up buying the one from ace hardware because it went on sale for $29!!! :thumbup:


Thing is, my use is different from everybody elses;


This bag I just bought will always sit in the truck as the tool collector/organizer.


What I've been using for years is this >>>> canvas bag


This gives me enough to put all the tools I need specific to the job, including a roll of paper towels and a 400A, flapper, supply line, valve, wax ring, you name it.

Gets dirty real quick if you're working out of it everyday but the washing machine will clean it to within reason. I use them till the handle breaks and I go spend another $6 because they are always on sale. A very durable bag for the money. 

But the one I bought for $29 would sucker me into carrying too many tools into the house for the task at hand and I try not to do that if at all possible.

Different strokes for different folks but I can economize with the top of them. 


I bought an aluminum clad case for my torch kit, solder, brushes, everything. $13.49 from Home Cheapo and makes me look like I'm carrying in expensive equipment. People have no clue what I have till I open it and they freak out when they see how much I got inside it. I really wish I could get the fire extinguisher in there but :blink::no:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Man those bags cost more than my first car! Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Song Dog said:


> Cal, Why I didn't go with the open top is I know exactly what I would do. Load it down with junk:yes: With the closed sides, it presents itself cleaner.
> I got to use it for the 1st time today, gotta learn where all my tools are at again. It was bigger than I thought even when they gave measurements. I think I will like it. Worth the money??? Do know yet but it is the best built bag, to date, that I have seen. Shoot, I was kinda surpised by the weight of it, empty.
> 
> Carl, I am also glad that I didn't get the XXL, the XL is big. The bag I had before was a Erwin that was open top and had a hidden compartment for tools that I didn't use all the time but when needed, I had them there. Only tools I don't have in the Veto is what I mentioned above. I hardly ever used them, so no big deal there. The Erwin bag with tools, weighed 49.5 lbs on a digital scale:laughing:. that is more than a 1/3 of what I weigh:laughing:. I may say, it maybe a tad less than before, if any.
> ...


Thanks Dog ,,,, I'll think on it . My Rigid bag is just too big at times and starts to bang into walls and trim ---- NOT good customer relations !
Cal


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I tend to avoid toolbags with everything in them.
I tend to store my tools in kits.
I have different kits set up with different jobs in mind.
I have a bag for faucet rebuilding/replacing with every tool I would need for that.
A bucket with all the soldering stuff and a compartment box for fittings.
A bucket for PVC/ABS work
A bucket for PEX work and a compartment box for fittings.
A small bucket for toilet repairs
A small bucket for cleaning small drains
A large Bucket with a seat cover for the big drains...

I find that works for me...
I just grab the parts I will need and add them to the appropriate bucket and I'm heading in.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Redwood said:


> I tend to avoid toolbags with everything in them.
> I tend to store my tools in kits.
> I have different kits set up with different jobs in mind.
> I have a bag for faucet rebuilding/replacing with every tool I would need for that.
> ...


Nice concept. As soon as I would take one kit in, then I would need another and another It makes sence to me what you are doing:thumbsup:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I just found that I didn't want to lug in all sorts of tools that I wasn't going to need and breaking things down into tasks worked. In some ways it meant buying more tools, but, what's wrong with having a few extra tape measures and wrenches? Usually the tools that are redundent in the kits are not expensive ones...

I'm going in first to look at the job and sell it so I usually have a good idea of all the parts I'll need...
Just add them to the bucket n go.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Redwood said:


> I just found that I didn't want to lug in all sorts of tools that I wasn't going to need and breaking things down into tasks worked. In some ways it meant buying more tools, but, what's wrong with having a few extra tape measures and wrenches? Usually the tools that are redundent in the kits are not expensive ones...
> 
> I'm going in first to look at the job and sell it so I usually have a good idea of all the parts I'll need...
> Just add them to the bucket n go.


While I certainly recognize your philosophy as a valid one, it is not congruent with some of my own philosophies.

I take pride in a perfectly arranged tool box. Every pliers and wrench even faces the same way. Customers do notice.


----------



## JCsPlumbing (Jul 1, 2008)

Had the LC model for about a year. (I think) It's heavy and expensive but I wouldn't go back to the other things I've used. 

5 gal. Bucket
Various Tool Boxes
Bucket with Tool Wrap
Tool Roll
Soft bags

The LC holds ALOT of tools and is larger than you might think from web pics. Mines closed also and I like that better personally.

My LC Veto with tools weighs about 36 pounds.

J.C.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

I am liking this bag more and more everyday. 
I like that I can carry it by tha handle and not beat my legs up (thinner than most).

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I like the ridgid jobmax bag. I used to use the veto but I had so many tools in there and the thing weighed a ton. They don't sell the jobmax anymore but you can get an equivilant on north state.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I' ve decided to go ahead and plunge in with the XL closed sides tool bag .

Looking forward to having a tool bag that won't beat door frames to death .

Cal


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Cal, You are going to love it. I really glad I got one.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I just ordered an XL closed-side bag from the website as a last minute Christmas gift for myself! Iwas going to get the LC, but I like to carry wrenches and other long tools. I have been hating my tool-bag lately, digging through it not being able to find what I need quickly. I realized on Christmas eve that of all things, this is what I want and it would make my daily life more pleasant. I can hardly wait for it to arrive.:thumbup:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Dog & Service ,,,

Wish I was this giddy about SO MANY THINGS  . My Ridgid bag has served me well. It's just always been TOO big for homes .

Can hardly wait for the Fedex Guy !!! Merry Christmas !!

Cal


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

It's a strange transitition in how one views what gets priority when putting the tools together.

On the jobsite I could care less what the image was.The work was the proof.So a couple of buckets on a cart covered in pipe dope and cutting oil went up the service elevator just fine.

Now that I'm trying to see myself as a homeowner watching me work off a clean countertop I have an extremely opposite point of view.People scrutinize everything and remember.

If I'm going into homes for service Image has now become everything.I want my tools looking like an Easter basket to a three year old.We have a Wholesale house twenty miles away,been meaning to shop the open/closed Vetos there for a couple months now.

Thanks guys


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*Bags*

Song that's a nice bag! didn't catch the price.

Lowes has something similar made by ??? I bought one 2 months ago love the bag it cost me around $50.00 the only thing I can't get into it is my hacksaw but 9 out of 10 times I use my cordless saw-z-all to cut plastic with.


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

*Joined the club the other day...*

Well I picked up an Open Top XL the other day for $210 CDN funds (in the $170 US range I'd guess). Got the tools in it and it's F'in schweet. Really simplifies the tool storage, looks pretty heavy duty, and very accessible and tidy. Looking forward to the next time I haul the tools on, and then off the jobsite! LOL


----------

